# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  where is my avatar

## Wrathchild

I havent been on this board in a while, and now when i log in my avatar is gone  :Don't know:

----------


## Wrathchild

> I havent been on this board in a while, and now when i log in my avatar is gone


Ooops! Its there,  :Hmmmm:

----------


## PTbyJason

LOL, don't ya hate that.

----------

